# Play the Hearth.com Wood Chopping Game - win big.....



## webbie

Well, win nothing except perhaps some bragging rights.....

Now anyone - or at least anyone with two fingers - can chop wood against some of our top Forum members!

See and play the new game at:
https://www.hearth.com/woodchop/

Note: Hearth.com is not responsible for replacing your keyboard when you destroy the arrow keys!

Enjoy, this is my little holiday gift to our readers....(or at least one of them).......


----------



## myzamboni

13300 for me


----------



## hardwood715

13.400


----------



## DriftWood

Great another useless way to spend time on the net! Any body got a cheater controller for this one with a 2x or 3x speed button?
Not faster just smarter!


----------



## eernest4

i got killed , badly! my pecking rythem seems to be just a little off, like all the rest of me.
Hard to smoke and peck at the same time; have to stop pecking to take a drag. ;-P


----------



## Wolves-Lower

I chopped my toe off!
I am on my way to the ER right now!
To used to the splitter I guess.
Gray


----------



## JRP3

14800 woohooo  Now I need to go chop some real wood.

18600 second try.  Now I really need to get outside before I get addicted!


----------



## webbie

JP. did you invent that thing? It is cool....

Additional features possible.....
a hand crank and gear system for more traction and less pushing (unit moves slower but with more torque)
a pedaling attachment with gearing


----------



## Corie

14200 for me.


----------



## JRP3

Webmaster said:
			
		

> JP. did you invent that thing? It is cool....
> 
> Additional features possible.....
> a hand crank and gear system for more traction and less pushing (unit moves slower but with more torque)
> a pedaling attachment with gearing



No, my cousin did.  I'm just trying to help him out by spreading the word.
The skinny tire wouldn't provide enough traction as a drive wheel I don't think, not to mention the extra engineering and materials would drive the cost up to that of a small snow blower.  Frankly I think he needs to get the cost down, but it does work well.  Takes a little practice at first.  The technique is to push a little and fill the blade, then push down quickly on the handle which throws the snow.  Much easier on the back than regular shoveling.


----------



## WILDSOURDOUGH

Lost twice to 'ERIC'
(me thinks he cheats)
I want a Chainsaw !


----------



## EatenByLimestone

I beat Eric and Elk.  BeGreen wooped me.

Matt


----------



## babalu87

Best I can get is around 14,000


----------



## GeeWizMan

You guys are fast!  All I could get was 10,400.  :-/


----------



## wahoowad

Hmmm, best I could do was 33,900


----------



## JohnnyBravo

15000, better try again.


----------



## GasMan

Is it just me or does the wood chopper look like Michael Meyers from "Holloween"


----------



## thephotohound

How the heck is Eric in Level 1? I can't think of anyone who splits more wood by hand Anyway, I got past Eric, Elk, and BeGreen, but can't seem to beat Goose!!


----------



## struggle

17,100 but my key board started to walk on away on the desk. I guess a little to intense for it.


----------



## thephotohound

Has anyone beaten Goose? Is it possible?! Craig - I want the cheat code for the splitter.


----------



## Daniel

Goose is on the "juice" and is should be banned from the game or an asterick should be noted after every time he competes.


----------



## fbelec

i got 15000    how in the world do you get 33000


----------



## wahoowad

let's just say I figured out how to make my keyboard chop _really _fast!


----------



## Codeman812

14,600 for me. I'll keep trying.


----------



## kevinmoelk

14,500 is my best so far.

-Kevin


----------



## squngel

6800, I stink.


----------



## Jimbob

11,500 for me.


----------



## topcat

16,200 for me. and my index fingers are killing me..


----------



## cosmic_zap

17,000 the best so far.....


----------



## babalu87

No B12, Lydocaine or HGH


----------



## northwinds

Okay, this just stinks.  I've never beaten BeGreen.  But my seven year old son, on his first try, just beat him.

Man, do I feel old.  Of course, he gets lots of practice on his Nintendo DS.


----------



## oilstinks

well i suck! Guess my axe is dull or my skills               throwed  down in tha third round


----------



## Jefflee1

26,900 for me .....      still can't get 33,000......................


----------



## Jefflee1

News Flash !!   37,400 !.......................I have no life,  now if I could only chop wood that fast


----------



## BJ64

This game is nuts.  I'm gonna use the chain saw on it next time.


----------



## bill*67

ONE WOULD THINK WITH TEN FINGERS, YOU COULD GET SOMETHING ACCOMPLISHED, BUT THAT DIDNT HAPPEN TODAY! 10,400, BETTER TRY AGAIN.


----------



## Apprentice_GM

15,600 on first try and probably last time. Cute but addictive - i waste too much time on the 'net as it is . . . altho i wonder how people can do 33,000+.


----------



## Apprentice_GM

17,800. 2nd and final score.


----------



## tinindian

Just got spanked by Elk, I'm slowly sneeking away;-)


----------



## North of 60

I think we need to update this game so I can have a crack at BB.


----------



## coffeedogz3

What a hoot!  I won the 1st time - but didn't catch my score, so I played again an got axed by Goose, and agin & again.  LOL!! Crap now it feels like I've copped wood by beating up the keyboard.


----------



## egghead2004

Hmm, i sit next to my supervisor, I think he figured out that banging on two keys was not typing.


----------



## Jeb1heat

Beat by Goose!


----------



## nhwoodburner

squngel said:
			
		

> 6800, I stink.



not worse then me..i got to 3000 before my fingers cramped.. :lol:


----------



## investor7952

16,500 here just call me quick fingers mcgraw


----------



## karri0n

I got 10300. In comparing it with others' scores, that's likely a pretty good analogy to my _actual_ wood chopping skills in comparison with some of you guys.


----------



## hensonconst1

i got 11100 and tired


----------



## DELETE ME PLEASE

AAAAArgggggg. I can't stand what this is doing to the keyboard! As a computer geeky kinda person, this is tantamount to system abuse. I can't take it! Yahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Lots of fun, though. Maybe I'll drag out an old keyboard . . .

Janis


----------



## TomPajak

16700 and my fingers are whooooped


----------



## karri0n

DELETE ME said:
			
		

> AAAAArgggggg. I can't stand what this is doing to the keyboard! As a computer geeky kinda person, this is tantamount to system abuse. I can't take it! Yahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Lots of fun, though. Maybe I'll drag out an old keyboard . . .
> 
> Janis



Take out one of those old white(yellow nowadays) IBM keyboards, before they had the quiet key technology and made the CHANG sound with every keystroke. That's by far the best keyboard to play the woodchopping game on.


----------



## wally

best i can get is 38,600

can't get that 40,000 threshhold.


----------



## Frank_enstein

swung my way completely through on first try. After that I thought I was great and went outside to chop wood and missed and caught foot. Sittin here waitin for ambulance bleedin like h#ll. Well I'm starting to go in and out.


----------



## andemary

I scored a 23900. Not enough to beat you guys but hey its my first time.


----------



## foche911

I think is retarded to waste strokes. Anykind. Save for real thing. Man only has so many strokes, I think he is born with.


----------



## fyrwoodguy

the transitition from wood chip to computer chip is not easy or nice or cheap...for me   :-/


----------



## Ratman

I love that game...I'm able to showcase my mad video game skills.

I think I just max'd out at 39600.

Do I get a free moisture meter or get to co-star with Vanessa in the new; "How To Light Your Woodstove w/o using 5 full sheets of newspaper video?
j/k


----------



## billb3

the only 'prize' may be your dangly bits getting a break


----------



## Philips21

14200 is mine also.Thanks a lot to everyone..

Regards

Albert

_____
Pret immobilier


----------



## kate33

Very exciting indeed.


----------



## greythorn3

15600!! YEA! BEAT THAT!


----------



## greythorn3

17600 I JUST BEAT MY OTHER SCORE YA!


----------



## wsorg

Fun game!  Definitely wearing out the laptop keyboard though!


----------



## BurnininMichagain

My arm hurts worse than when I actually chop wood.... thanks a lot


----------



## KevinS

Highest i could get was 36000


----------



## hoverp

Has anyone beat Goose??


----------



## Squiner

hoverp said:
			
		

> Has anyone beat Goose??



I've maxed out at 42,500


----------



## soupy1957

great finger exercise, if you need calisthenics for your hand!!

-Soupy1957


----------



## Patty in  Wisc

It won't let me play.  The part where I'm to write my name is too far down --behind & below the bar at bottom of screen.  I can't raise it.  There is no side bar to scroll up or down.


----------



## mywaynow

OK, what up?  I beat Goose and score is 9000 and the game ends?


----------



## mywaynow

OK, what up?  I beat Goose and score is 9000 and the game ends?


----------



## OrpingtonManor

I was pretty terrible at this.  I couldn't beat Goose.  I'm not even sure what my score was, but it wasn't good.  :/


----------



## Eatonpcat

I'm a loser!!


----------



## Pallet Pete

I am ashamed to give the final score.


----------



## Huntindog1

Went to go to this website on my android phone and my virus protection said site has viruses.


----------



## velvetfoot

My install thread was closed down because it was two years old.


----------

